# Evolution of Cartier Tank dimensions?



## poplar-shun

Hi everyone,

From the Cartier Tank Normale to more contemporary models of Cartier Tank watches, I was wondering whether Tank watch dimensions had evolved over time, and if you had any information or analysis on this topic. For instance, the case of the Cartier Tank Normale for gents (early 20th century) seems to measure 23 x 31 or 32mm, which is basically the contemporary size for a ladies Tank. 

So is it correct to assume that the dimensions of Cartier Tank watches have increased for each gender over time? Was there a distinction of Cartier Tank for gents and ladies, initially, or was the Cartier Tank a model essentially for gents? 

Besides, if you have any suggestions in terms of readings, that would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,

PS


----------



## Florent

Regarding the "classic" tank (the Louis Cartier), 20*28 was the women size and 23*30 the men size (or you could call it unisex). More recently came the Large and XL models. 

I think the classic 23*30 is perfect !


----------



## poplar-shun

Thank you very much for your response, Florent!

Kindest regards,

PS


----------



## Sub4

Thank you!!!! Mucho appreciate.


----------



## neverover

By what I read from the book on Tank by Franco Cologni, Cartier Tank use 9 ligne movement in its first inception. And from the sizing of Cartier Tank LC, it was 20mm x 28 mm for ladies and 23mm x 30mm for gents. Although they do release the jumbo size at 28mm x 34mm. And Cartier has kept doing this sizing up until early 2000's in their CPCP collection. I think it was only when Panerai and other huge timepiece proves a hit in the late 2000's that they started to change their proportion. A little bit of reference for the sizing picture (classic gent size vs jumbo size vs modern XL) and an article on it:


















The ‘Unknown’ Cartier Tank: The Louis Cartier Jumbo - Quill & Pad


The Tank Louis Cartier Jumbo, which was available in the 1970s, is the only Tank Louis Cartier equipped with an automatic movement, Caliber 170, However, what really appeals to George Cramer is the Jumbo's perfect size, coming neatly between the Classic and XL models.




quillandpad.com





I think the 23mm x 30mm is the quintessential Tank in terms of sizing.


----------

